# $ FOR SALE $ custom lowrider bike



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

lots of custom parts, most of them engraved completely modified frame,girls face molded into frame,too much to list not sure how much to sell it for so if interested make offer or at least give me an idea how much you think i can get, NOT PARTING OUT !!!!!![IMG







]http://i24.tinypic.com/fxgnj8.jpg[







/IMG]


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

1st


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

if you part out i call fenders!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 5 2007, 09:29 PM~9162612
> *1st
> *


go back to off topic :angry:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 5 2007, 07:31 PM~9162629
> *go back to off topic :angry:
> *


shut up!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 5 2007, 07:34 PM~9162661
> *:0
> *


LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:35 PM~9162675
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

how much you guys think this bike is worth??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:36 PM~9162693
> *how much you guys think this bike is worth??
> *


1 million dollars lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

2 g's?? lol idk


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

havent i seen these forks somewhere?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRISCOSOLDIER_@Nov 5 2007, 07:37 PM~9162721
> *2 g's?? lol idk
> *


$1 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Nov 5 2007, 07:37 PM~9162722
> *havent i seen these forks somewhere?
> *


LUNCH MONEY!!!
I THINK


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Nov 5 2007, 10:39 PM~9162746
> *$1 :biggrin:
> *


$.01 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 5 2007, 07:43 PM~9162806
> *$.01 :biggrin:
> *


FREEE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 5 2007, 07:44 PM~9162815
> *FREEE
> *


 :cheesy: sold lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 5 2007, 10:44 PM~9162815
> *FREEE
> *


$-.01 :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 5 2007, 07:45 PM~9162834
> *$-.01 :biggrin:
> *


- FREE :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 5 2007, 10:47 PM~9162857
> *- FREE :biggrin:
> *


*- SOLD* :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 5 2007, 07:48 PM~9162869
> *- SOLD :biggrin:
> *


-:yes:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 5 2007, 10:48 PM~9162875
> *-:yes:
> *


+-*/ :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 5 2007, 07:51 PM~9162912
> *+-*/ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILHOBBZ805_@Nov 5 2007, 08:44 PM~9162815
> *FREEE
> *


plus shipping


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The parts are all off of Lil Cassinova


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chavez.elc69_@Nov 6 2007, 05:28 AM~9162597
> *lots of custom parts, most of them engraved completely modified frame,girls face molded into frame,too much to list not sure how much to sell it for so if interested make offer or at least give me an idea how much you think i can get, NOT PARTING OUT !!!!!![IMG
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get that bike anyway?


----------



## chavez.elc69 (Jul 19, 2007)

lil casanova is my brother in law so i bought alot of parts from him and got back the parts he had barrowed from me i figured since he was done showing it was a shame to let good parts go to waste so i re-did a bike i was showing and used the parts on it


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

I WANT THE RIMS AND FENDERS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

1000+


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

better pics would help


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

how much 4 the display??


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so how much you asking for the bike?if any one would know how much ,it would be the owner .

thats one wicked bike.


----------



## lowriderscott (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,
How much are you looking for if bike is still for sale?
Thanks,
Scott
917-957-0953
[email protected]


----------



## lowriderscott (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,
How much are you looking for?
Thanks,
Scott
917-957-0953
[email protected]


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Zombie thread, here take come coupons.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## Sinful (May 3, 2016)

$12,000...


----------



## Sinful (May 3, 2016)

$12,000.00.


----------



## Sinful (May 3, 2016)

sry that was supossed to be $1,200.00


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

*GOLD BIKE PRICE PLEASE???*

PRICE FOR RED GOLD BIKE WITH NO DISPLAY??? PRICE PLEASE???? WONDERING HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR YOUR GOLD RED BIKE PLEASE???? THANK YOU KINDLY.............PRICE PLEASE??????????? THANK YOU...........Please email me at [email protected] at mail.com. Thank you very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

*GOLD BIKE PRICE PLEASE???*

GOLD BIKE PRICE PLEASE???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

chavez.elc69 said:


> lil casanova is my brother in law so i bought alot of parts from him and got back the parts he had barrowed from me i figured since he was done showing it was a shame to let good parts go to waste so i re-did a bike i was showing and used the parts on it


HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD BIKE???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE GOLD BIKE???





chavez.elc69 said:


> lots of custom parts, most of them engraved completely modified frame,girls face molded into frame,too much to list not sure how much to sell it for so if interested make offer or at least give me an idea how much you think i can get, NOT PARTING OUT !!!!!![IMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

TonyO said:


> How did you get that bike anyway?


500.00


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> How much?


$500.00


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> How much?


$500


[email protected] said:


> How much?


$500.00


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

chavez.elc69 said:


> lots of custom parts, most of them engraved completely modified frame,girls face molded into frame,too much to list not sure how much to sell it for so if interested make offer or at least give me an idea how much you think i can get, NOT PARTING OUT !!!!!![IMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start at $500


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

chavez.elc69 said:


> lots of custom parts, most of them engraved completely modified frame,girls face molded into frame,too much to list not sure how much to sell it for so if interested make offer or at least give me an idea how much you think i can get, NOT PARTING OUT !!!!!![IMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...





[email protected] said:


> Start at $500


Would you sell just the gold parts and the turntable??? No frame??? I have a frame right now. How much for all of the gold bike parts ??? no bike frame. And the turntable for the bike??? Start at $500.00. Probably worth way more. How much for the gold rims??? And the turntable and the gold parts please??? Thanks.
From mark.



chavez.elc69 said:


> lil casanova is my brother in law so i bought alot of parts from him and got back the parts he had barrowed from me i figured since he was done showing it was a shame to let good parts go to waste so i re-did a bike i was showing and used the parts on it


Looks nice


Looks good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh I see your not parting out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Oh I see your not parting out.


Would you sell the bike with the turntable?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Would you sell the bike with the turntable?


How much for the low rider bike and the turntable???? Thank you.😀😎😃😁


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

$700.00???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2019)

chavez.elc69 said:


> lil casanova is my brother in law so i bought alot of parts from him and got back the parts he had barrowed from me i figured since he was done showing it was a shame to let good parts go to waste so i re-did a bike i was showing and used the parts on it


800$?


----------

